# Good graphic card under 5k(000)



## prakhar.rai (May 23, 2012)

Hi... Tjis is my first post, I was interested in buying a new graphic card for my pc it is a HCL, with the following specs:-
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.00Ghz
RaM: 2.5gb
I dont really care about upgrading my SMPS if it is around 500 bucks
PS : I dont know what wattage PSU do I have
and I wish to play games like Arkham City, Battlefield 3, Crysis series, you get it...


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

^^ welcome to TDF 

As for your question - at 5k you can get a HD6670 1GB GDDr5 gfx card but before that it's important to know what mobo and PSu you have. If you have no cluse about this just post the model no. of your pc.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 24, 2012)

Yeah HD6670 1GB DDR5 is available for 5400 on SMCInternational. Inludes taxes and free shipping...but as @topgear said, plz mention mobo and psu...


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

Guys i feel hes using a Local SMPS(from iball or circle).So 6670 will do for him


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (May 24, 2012)

If you can entend your budget by 1k more then i would recommed going with the Radeon HD 7750


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

^^ actually he needs to spend at-least 1.5-2.3k more to get a HD7750 but if he has a good PSU he can opt for HD6670 which gives better performance.


----------



## desiJATT (May 26, 2012)

Just get HD6670. But just to clear out some doubt, check the markings on your PSU, there should be wattage written on it. If possible, post a picture of your PSU.


----------



## POWELAN (May 26, 2012)

FLIPKART :Asus AMD HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card @ 4755


----------



## dopeknight (May 27, 2012)

Guys.   I have a similar question, my PSU is 450W 19A on 12V rail.
Same price not more than 5k.


Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 cards. 
Asus AMD HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

The Sapphire has more reviews.   Asus one has no rating or review but it has 1800Mhz memory and Sapphire 1600Mhz.  
Which one to buy ??


----------



## fz8975 (May 27, 2012)

i can tell one thing - don't go for ddr3 go for gddr5


----------



## prakhar.rai (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies, Speccy says: - 
" Motherboard
	Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
	Model	945GCMX-S2 (Socket 775)
	Chipset Vendor	Intel
	Chipset Model	i945G
	Chipset Revision	A2
	Southbridge Vendor	Intel
	Southbridge Model	82801GB (ICH7/R)
	Southbridge Revision	A1
"
and about the PSU, it isnt the original one(I had ruined it).
Is There a way to check the wattage without opening the cabinet, for it is locked in another cube, which I cant open with the array of screwdrivers I own.


Thanks.........


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

a 19A PSu on +12V will run a HD6670 just fine with the config you have and there's no way to know what PSU you have ( if you can't remember it ) without opening the cabby.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

Opening cabinet is not a hard job at all. 1 Plilips Star Screw Driver and you can dismantle all PC.


----------



## r.rahulsharma_87 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is very intresting forum. I think I get the correct answers for my questions here. I want to buy a graphics Card but my budget is very tight . I can spend 4k for this . I don't know I could found a good graphics card in this budget or not . so Help me my friends.

I have 1GB DDR2 RAM , 320GB Hard Disk , Asus Motherboard , Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz 1.60GHz Processor.

I am waiting for your suggestions , Thanks in advance to all you friends. 
Have a nice day !!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ stick with the thread you have created.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/157885-help-me-buy-graphics-card-4k.html


----------

